# Free mods? VERY low cost to no cost y0?



## BoBakTXL (Aug 30, 2004)

Hi
I got a 86' 300zx NON Turbo VG30E <-- just for the hell of it :hal: and wanted to know what could I take out right now at this very second to have a lighter weight car or faster car?

As the moment goes I have taken out my:
Spare Tire
Jack
All stock tools under the carpet in the back of the car

The reason I removed the spare was because it was VERY rusted, it was flat and had a HUGE puncture as well.
Anyways, my AC does not work, blows VERY hot but I am going to fix it soon.
My cruise control does NOT work, it never did, I want to remove it, ok it looks easy to remove, and best of all its sitting at the top of everything else so its even easier than I thought, except what would happen if I unplugged it after I removed it? check engine light or something? I hope not, and also I dont know how to take off the speedometer cable off the throttle body from the cruise control, help? 

Anything I can do to remove weight or gain power for VERY cheap, and when I say VERY cheap im not talking about e-fan or anything of that sort.
I hate staring at my car and not working on it.
thanks


----------



## asleepz (Feb 24, 2004)

Yeah take off your AC it's like 50+lbs and some horsises right there. Real men don't need em.


----------



## BoBakTXL (Aug 30, 2004)

SKD_Tech said:


> Yeah take off your AC it's like 50+lbs and some horsises right there. Real men don't need em.


lol no I need it, fixing it soon... what if I sold the car? i'd be f'd... anyways... anything else you guys could add?

is it me or does NO ONE EVER post here on these boards except SKD, Ballistik, and, hondakiller, and a few others. 

this forum is DEAD


----------



## B11sleeper (Oct 15, 2003)

Don't know if you can get a manual steering rack for your car, but power steering eats power too.


----------



## 0341TODD (Nov 15, 2003)

Hey I post on here in between customers-lol

SKD just sits at home on his ass all day-lol


----------



## 0341TODD (Nov 15, 2003)

Dude your spare was flat b/c they all come flat-lol

You have to get a fix-a-flat to inflate it
its a space saver


----------



## asleepz (Feb 24, 2004)

Naw I go to school and the store and I have drivers ed this weekend for my permit and on B days I have 3 hours I can be on the computer and do basically whatever I want (st school)


----------



## RocketRodent (Jun 21, 2004)

Things to jerk:

A/C IF it doesn't work this is usually a much better (cheaper) solution than fixing. 

Spare (pray you dont get a flat), ToOls. All interior carpet.

POwer steering pump, (ran my 84 without a pump) Works great, just cap off the hoses as best as possible, also this tends to stop leaks (DUH!). 

If you're going to spend money trying to get the AC fixed, then do the damned E-Fan. Its cheap for the power you gain.

Now if you're hardcore about this... get a blow torch and a putty knife, take out your carpet and try to get the sound deading material out. There about 15 lbs in the passenger compartment floors. Now you've got a Z type-R. j/k

Oh yeah, jerk the cruise, its dead weight if it dont work. The harness just disconnects and the unit lifts out.


----------



## Marc Z31 (Jul 25, 2004)

If you want free quick power, remove the wastegate actuator vacuum line...

INFINITE BOOST.......... KABOOM!

If you are NA... uh, trade for a turbo.


----------



## asleepz (Feb 24, 2004)

Marc Z31 said:


> If you want free quick power, remove the wastegate actuator vacuum line...
> 
> INFINITE BOOST.......... KABOOM!
> 
> If you are NA... uh, trade for a turbo.


Another half worthless post


----------



## Matt93SE (Sep 17, 2003)

RocketRodent said:


> Now if you're hardcore about this... get a blow torch and a putty knife, take out your carpet and try to get the sound deading material out. There about 15 lbs in the passenger compartment floors. Now you've got a Z type-R. j/k



It's usually easier to use dry ice and a hammer to remove that crap. break up the dry ice into small pieces, toss it on the floor of the car and let it sit about 20 minutes. then take arubber mallet and start pounding on the floor. the stuff will break up into pieces that you can remove and the adhesive will freeze to the deadening material. easy cleanup with a shop vac at that point. 

now if that only worked for the 80+lb of peel & seal I have throughout my car!


----------



## Zen31ZR (Mar 24, 2004)

Matt93SE said:


> It's usually easier to use dry ice and a hammer to remove that crap. break up the dry ice into small pieces, toss it on the floor of the car and let it sit about 20 minutes. then take arubber mallet and start pounding on the floor. the stuff will break up into pieces that you can remove and the adhesive will freeze to the deadening material. easy cleanup with a shop vac at that point.
> 
> now if that only worked for the 80+lb of peel & seal I have throughout my car!


 Dry ice may also make the floor pan itself brittle and easy to break with a hammer.  Floor pan and trunk floor areas are typically the thinnest metal in any car, part of the reason they have sound deadening material in the first place. I don't really recommend this procedure, or the torch either. A chemical remover would work much better and probably be safer.


----------



## 0341TODD (Nov 15, 2003)

wow, you guys are really riding marcs ass huh?


----------



## asleepz (Feb 24, 2004)

Check your PM TODD


----------

